# First pics of  Australian WWII shipwreck - The sun



## Yrys (4 Apr 2008)

First pics of  Australiean WWII shipwreck



> The first images of a long lost shipwreck which sank nearly 70 years ago killing 645 crew have released.
> 
> Photos of HMAS Sydney were published today after being taken by a remotely operated submersible deployed from the survey vessel Geosounder. The Australian warship
> sank after a gun battle in November 1941 with the German mercantile raider Kormoran, the wreck of which was also found last month off the coast of Western Australia.
> ...



Link


----------



## MedTechStudent (1 May 2008)

That is very cool.  Shipwrecks have a strange fascination to them I find.


----------



## NomadWarriorSoul (5 May 2008)

Yes, I feel the same way.. thank you for sharing this here.


----------



## geo (5 May 2008)

Interesting... the ship has to be in a hell of a lot of deep cold water.  Hardly any corrosion or sealife on the hull... much different from the pictures of the Bismark photos from the north atlantic.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (6 May 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Interesting... the ship has to be in a hell of a lot of deep cold water.  Hardly any corrosion or sealife on the hull... much different from the pictures of the Bismark photos from the north atlantic.



The waters off Western Australia are dominated by the cold Western Australian Current (moving North from Antarctica) in contrast to the North Atlantic dominated by the warm Gulf Stream.

http://www.marine.csiro.au/LeafletsFolder/37eac/images/eac_scemlg.gif


----------



## geo (6 May 2008)

Heh.... I knew there had to be an explanation.


----------

